# Conditioning your show goldens



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm no expert here, but I do know a human treadmill is not acceptable for goldens. They have a longer stride length than we do, and you need a longer treadmill "bed" for them. Otherwise you do more harm than good.
Looking forward to answers from others!


----------



## Payton (Jan 23, 2009)

We have a doggie treadmill at the training center!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I keep my dogs extremely fit, show or not. I think ALL dogs should be kept that way. I do lots of free running, walking, jogging (when mature), and routine (close to daily) swimming. This exercises many different muscles.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Payton said:


> I was curious how you condition your show goldens . Do you start your puppies very young?
> I am competing in obedience and our instructor wants us to condition our dogs.
> My guy is only 14 months, we walk daily. She mentioned we should use a treadmill.
> 
> ...


Personally I am not sure that I would feel comfortable treadmilling a 14mos dog. I don't see how that is any different than jogging/roadworking a dog and I know you need to wait until the dog's done growing at 18-24 mos and maybe even get hips done before this too to make sure.

Swimming for a younger dog is really good exercise though. I take mine several times throughout the week (almost daily) and she is 6 months old. She is very lean and muscular (have gotten some comments on her) although that wasn't my intention with the puppy I am certain it is from swimming.


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

I definitely would not suggest doing any forced running or walking with a youngster, especially until you look at their hips and elbows. After that, trail walking/running. Given that we have the advantage of technology in shoes, we can run on pavement. But even that is hard on our joints. I only let my guys run on groomed dirt paths or gravel paths. Easier on me as well. But wait until later, not that necessary right now!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

GoldenSail said:


> Personally I am not sure that I would feel comfortable treadmilling a 14mos dog. I don't see how that is any different than jogging/roadworking a dog and I know you need to wait until the dog's done growing at 18-24 mos and maybe even get hips done before this too to make sure.
> 
> Swimming for a younger dog is really good exercise though. I take mine several times throughout the week (almost daily) and she is 6 months old. She is very lean and muscular (have gotten some comments on her) although that wasn't my intention with the puppy I am certain it is from swimming.


I will not treadmill a dog until they are at _least_ 18 mos old - and preferably 24, just as with roadworking. Roadwork consists of biking, hill work, and free running in sand. Swimming is done as often as possible, starting as young as they want.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I rarely "road work" my dogs before shows, yes. I find chasing the ball does most the work and I keep all my dogs fit puppies or adults but would not road work a dog until his/her final clearances. The standard says Goldens should be shown "in hard working condition" so I def try to carry that out with my specials...they are more forgiving with puppies for obvious reasons. Although, I will not allow my dogs to live on only soft surfaces, not do stairs, be kept very underweight, and not allow them to play and fetch JUST to get my clearances. I know many breeders that practice this.... when they do get their "good" hip rating, how good are they? If they can't do what they are bred to do physically (within reason of course) then really your clearance if that’s how you get it mean nothing. But I am way off subject here so I will end my late night rambling in this post anyway.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ash said:


> I rarely "road work" my dogs before shows, yes. I find chasing the ball does most the work and I keep all my dogs fit puppies or adults but would not road work a dog until his/her final clearances. The standard says Goldens should be shown "in hard working condition" so I def try to carry that out with my specials...they are more forgiving with puppies for obvious reasons. Although, I will not allow my dogs to live on only soft surfaces, not do stairs, be kept very underweight, and not allow them to play and fetch JUST to get my clearances. I know many breeders that practice this.... when they do get their "good" hip rating, how good are they? If they can't do what they are bred to do physically (within reason of course) then really your clearance if that’s how you get it mean nothing. But I am way off subject here so I will end my late night rambling in this post anyway.


I also am not one to not allow stairs, but I do keep them lean (NOT underwieght) and I don't keep them on soft surfaces, etc, I don't do roadwork or other "hard labor" until 18-24 months NOT because of clearances, but because I don't want to injure them.Prior to clearances they get plenty of free exercise, including swimming. The reason I DO roadwork is not only about conditioning, but biking really enhances how they move on lead in the ring.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> I also am not one to not allow stairs, but I do keep them lean (NOT underwieght) and I don't keep them on soft surfaces, etc, I don't do roadwork or other "hard labor" until 18-24 months NOT because of clearances, but because I don't want to injure them.Prior to clearances they get plenty of free exercise, including swimming. The reason I DO roadwork is not only about conditioning, but biking really enhances how they move on lead in the ring.


I do keep mine lean and at a healthy weight but I have seen some that keep them in a rack of bones state which I don't agree with.


----------

